# Insects, Rodents, Snakes, Bees, Wasps, Spiders!



## AmberTea (Jul 6, 2020)

Are you reactive to any of these type of things or crawly creatures? Do they send you
running away or even screaming if they come near you?

I have several that will send me running, and even an OMG scream!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm a big time gardener, so tolerate them to a certain degree, but can honestly say I do not like them.

Now bees on the other-hand I enjoy.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 6, 2020)

I hate snakes because we have an abundance of deadly ones here.


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 6, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I hate snakes because we have an abundance of deadly ones here.



Annie what kind of deadly snakes? scary!


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm a big time gardener, so tolerate them to a certain degree, but can honestly say I do not like them.
> 
> Now bees on the other-hand I enjoy.



A bee lover then perhaps, that is great!  well not a lover, but you enjoy them


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Jul 6, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I hate snakes because we have an abundance of deadly ones here.


They leave you alone if you leave them alone.  They don't want to use their venom on you because they know they'll starve for several months while they make new venom.  You do have to be careful where you step & also where you put your hands.

For anyone who believes the myth that snakes attack people:


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 6, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>





win231 said:


> They leave you alone if you leave them alone.  They don't want to use their venom on you because they know they'll starve for several months while they make new venom.  You do have to be careful where you step & also where you put your hands.


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 6, 2020)

This is me in every way, also I would let out a scream if anywhere near one of those scary big ones! Hate them more then I hate snakes!
Walking through or into a spider web, I would not be able to sleep that night, thinking one might be attached to my hair or clothes SO
by then I would have showered and washed my hair, clean clothes. HATE SPIDERS!


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 7, 2020)

AmberTea said:


> Annie what kind of deadly snakes? scary!



copperheads, cottonmouths, rattlesnakes


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 7, 2020)

I think I posted this and it is a kind of dumb topic, but the other day in my tub I had found what looked like to me
a huge spider that looked like the size of a cracker at that moment (animated in my head and eyes no doubt)
but it was then on my mind.


----------

